# BHM's & FFA's What would you want to do on a date?



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 4, 2011)

So... what would you do on a date? Have you ever really thought about what you would like to do with your signifcant other, or have them do to you if you met your perfect BHM or FFA? Try to keep it clean(ish). But let your imagination run riot and have a little fun. 

Just to make it fair, you could also put what you wouldn't do!


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 4, 2011)

For a first date I go with the easy option of a quiet pub/bar. It gives you chance to talk plus drink is a fine social lubricant.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

*Don't* Breakdance.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2011)

*well of course hit up every fast food restaurant in town, order everything off the menu and MAKE SURE HE CONSUMES every last bite

that's the *NORM* on these boards, first date wise*


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> So... what would you do on a date? Have you ever really thought about what you would like to do with your signifcant other, or have them do to you if you met your perfect BHM or FFA? Try to keep it clean(ish). But let your imagination run riot and have a little fun.
> 
> Just to make it fair, you could also put what you wouldn't do!



I think my fantasy date would be to build a roaring wood fire in a cabin hearth someplace, open some Spanish wine, and eat by firelight, naked with my wife. The fantasy bit would be her making me eat too much, feeding me to bursting while she fondles and teases and whispers again, "I love your fat, baby." 
This fantasy always ends with us having a riotous Bacchanal of sex, on the bear skin rug, consumed by our blazing passion, just as the wood is consumed by the fire. 
Yes. I am a living cliche.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 4, 2011)

double post


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 4, 2011)

Lots of good Vietnamese food, cold beer, Scrabble and a [email protected]#*-fest works for me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 4, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Lots of good Vietnamese food, cold beer, Scrabble and a [email protected]#*-fest works for me.



I've been craving Vietnamese food for quite some time now. 

This is not an indication of my trying to sweet talk you or put my hand down your pants.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

A nice dinner in an intimate setting, lots of smooching and hot monkey sex, then more smooching.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 4, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well of course hit up every fast food restaurant in town, order everything off the menu and MAKE SURE HE CONSUMES every last bite
> 
> that's the *NORM* on these boards, first date wise*



we NEED to go out on a date. muahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 4, 2011)

stoopid laptop double posted....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 4, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> we NEED to go out on a date. muahahahahahhahaha



Hahahahaha. Awesome.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 4, 2011)

i'll tell you one thing i wont do anymore. and that is tell dead baby jokes on the first date. fml


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.



Damn that sounds good.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn that sounds good.



I know, right ... 
Until Cuddle-Bunny brought it up, I never really thought about how nice a date that would be, especially with a nice BHM.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I know, right ...
> Until Cuddle-Bunny brought it up, I never really thought about how nice a date that would be, especially with a nice BHM.



Top it off with a nice massage and it sounds like the perfect date.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 4, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've been craving Vietnamese food for quite some time now.
> 
> This is not an indication of my trying to sweet talk you or put my hand down your pants.


 You'd hit on a girl just to get your hands on her Nuoc Cham. We're all just bean thread noodles and mint to you. 

You don't fool me. Not for one second.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

@ Sassy

Damn, that does sound good, now I'm all lonely. 

@Shue

You can fall for Hozay's charms, but save your nuoc cham for someone special...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> @ Sassy
> 
> Damn, that does sound good, now I'm all lonely.



If only I could do something about that....


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm saving my nuoc cham for marriage.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 4, 2011)

Sports bar chill time. One of those more upscale ones.

Or go to a thai food place 

Maybe even the local arcade cuz I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 4, 2011)

I like the bar idea, esp one with pool or darts (if she's interested in such things).

Although it would be a hilarious prank first date to take her to a porn set and yell "The Aristocrats!". Presumably this would be a good way to see if a lady shares my irrepressible since of rapscalliontry.


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 4, 2011)

The ideal date would see me and my lady waste little time engaging in whatever soporific rituals the latest rom-com decrees are suitable and go right to what matters. You know, amazing conversation, premium
alcohol and mind-blowing sex so hot that the sheets burst into flame.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> @ Sassy
> 
> Damn, that does sound good, now I'm all lonely.
> 
> ...



I'm not Special?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

Ohhh, now Hozay...

You know you mean the world to me, I'm just saying she should save her Bún m&#259;ng v&#7883;t for the one she _really loves_.

I'm so friggin hungry right now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Ohhh, now Hozay...
> 
> You know you mean the world to me, I'm just saying she should save her Bún m&#259;ng v&#7883;t for the one she _really loves_.



nobody wants to give me their Bun Bo Hue- Hue


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually have two scenarios.

The first would be a less-effort situation, where we would go out to a nice dinner, enjoy some conversation and some nice food, probably in reasonably large quatities, then go for dessert at a cafe or such and sit and talk while enjoying a lighter snack and some coffee or tea. After that we'd catch a movie, with some movie snacks, of course, and just sit and watch, then go back to either's place and let things happen, maybe just sit and cuddle on the couch and watch some TV, possibly with some extra dessert.

In the more effort situation, I'd prepare the meal, or we could both prepare it in the kitchen together, which is always really fun. We'd continue until the meal was done, then, weather permitting in this fantasy date, sit outside in one way or another as the sun sets, probably with some sort of leftover meal or dessert carried over. We'd then retreat inside to watch a movie with snacks while cuddling on the couch. 

Honestly, my idea of the ideal date doesn't change whether the person is an FFA or not, but the fact that she is hightens the pleasure of it, and would definitely make a difference to the overall feel and dynamic of the dates. There would just be so much more immediate intimacy.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.



Nice! Both sultry and cozy.


----------



## Bearsy (Jan 5, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.



That really sounds awesome.


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i'll tell you one thing i wont do anymore. and that is tell dead baby jokes on the first date. fml



Don't let one prissy bitch deter you from telling dead baby jokes.


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> Don't let one prissy bitch deter you from telling dead baby jokes.



If the lady don't get your sense of humor, the lady don't get your sweet, sweet lovin'.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 5, 2011)

A nice long dinner, probably at a steakhouse, then out for a couple of drinks somewhere quiet, but still buzzing...that way we can try to get to know each other, with out feeling like we are on display. If we hit it off, then i might invite him back to my house for coffee and a round of Wii games on the big tv... of course it would be something active, that way i could sit on the side and totally creep on his every move, and if we really hit it off, or we had too much to drink...finish the evening with cuddling and snogging. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 5, 2011)

JulieD said:


> A nice long dinner, probably at a steakhouse, then out for a couple of drinks somewhere quiet, but still buzzing...that way we can try to get to know each other, with out feeling like we are on display. If we hit it off, then i might invite him back to my house for coffee and a round of Wii games on the big tv... of course it would be something active, that way i could sit on the side and totally creep on his every move, and if we really hit it off, or we had too much to drink...finish the evening with cuddling and snogging. :happy:



Damn that sounds like a good time too.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 5, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn that sounds like a good time too.



Aww, Sassy...you always make me smile:happy:


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 5, 2011)

Ideal first date:

Take a subway ride downtown to a cool neighborhood like Chinatown, The Distillery, Queen West, etc. Window shop, poke around, wait for the city to show us something ridiculous. Then swing by the Hotbox Cafe for lunch and to smoke a joint. Then adventure around Kensington, and try to find some crazy hidden shit. Then get dinner at an asian restaurant. Then end up at some show/event/party at night time. Think Nick and Nora with less losing people.


----------



## BoostChub (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> nobody wants to give me their Bun Bo Hue- Hue



So funny...Just got done smash'n on some bun bo hue...although I was feel'n like work'n on some Bun Xeo too! I don't mind Nuoc Mam on my lips  DTE on the first date!


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 5, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> nobody wants to give me their Bun Bo Hue- Hue


----------



## vinarian (Jan 6, 2011)

Food and Sex, thats all a guy wants - sure nice dates are fine and good. 

My perfect date would be a total nerd fest A few two player video games, a really big meal Thai or Indian, followed up with mindblowing sex, after which if there is stlll time left, a hearty breakfast before work


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 6, 2011)

vinarian said:


> Food and Sex, thats all a guy wants _...snip...._



I'm afraid that's all YOU want...


----------



## fatterisbetter (Jan 6, 2011)

Actually the not-so-little wife and I went on the perfect date the other night. We went to our favorite pizza place and pigged out on their delicious deep fried mozzarella sticks, inhaled an XL sausage and pepperoni deep dish pizza and topped it all off with their divine double chocolate cheesecake and washed the whole thing down with two pitchers of beer. Oh and did I mention the sizzling hot make-out session in the truck afterwards ...


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would love to take a short weekend cruise to Mexico (or wherever). They have great food for the food lovers, entertainment, and once you get into international waters....the best spa treatments.... The thing is I don't remember if they are size friendly.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 6, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.



I love going to the movies with Escapist. The cool thing is we go the movies inside the Hotels. I can get my buzz on and he can hit up the buffet before going in and they have big seats with the adjustable arm rests which is perfect for snuggling.:happy:


----------



## Anjula (Jan 6, 2011)

I wanna eat chocolate and talk. Talk a lot. Then more chocolate and nice long walk, and more talk.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 6, 2011)

MasterShake said:


> Although it would be a hilarious prank first date to take her to a porn set and yell "The Aristocrats!". Presumably this would be a good way to see if a lady shares my irrepressible since of rapscalliontry.



We NEED to go on a date.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2011)

I think Dr P's ideal date would involve a black van, some handcuffs, cagoules and waterboarding.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 6, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think Dr P's ideal date would involve a black van, some handcuffs, cagoules and waterboarding.



Waterboarding is difficult while driving the van, so we'd have to "park." And you forgot duct tape. I always require duct tape on a first date.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Waterboarding is difficult while driving the van, so we'd have to "park." And you forgot duct tape. I always require duct tape on a first date.



Ah, of course. duh! :doh:


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 6, 2011)

The perfect date would be to do something you both will enjoy. When my ex girlfriend and I went on our first date, it was to dinner after work. Another time this girl and I just spent the day together driving around, hanging out and getting to know each other. I tend to save the more serious kind of thing like seeing Phantom of the Opera for a girl I have a vested emotional interest in.


----------



## hallowjak (Jan 7, 2011)

It really depends on which date it is. I'm lucky enough to live in a place with a lot of really awesome high-end restaurants, and I'd love to take someone I care about to one of them. We'd dress up, eat really well, drink enough, paw each other under the table, and then go home for dessert.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 7, 2011)

hallowjak said:


> It really depends on which date it is. I'm lucky enough to live in a place with a lot of really awesome high-end restaurants, and I'd love to take someone I care about to one of them. We'd dress up, eat really well, drink enough, paw each other under the table, and then go home for dessert.


Nice!!!! !


----------



## Zowie (Jan 7, 2011)

Hah, I guess it shows how old-lady I am, but it like spending time with my significant other just in terms of how life rolls. spending the day together doing whatever errands we have, cooking dinner, maybe watching tv a little, sex before bed... I'm low-maintenance, generally.


----------



## hallowjak (Jan 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Nice!!!! !



Right? Now if I can only find an FFA in the Los Angeles/greater Southern California area, I'm set!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 7, 2011)

hallowjak said:


> Right? Now if I can only find an FFA in the Los Angeles/greater Southern California area, I'm set!



Aren't there like, 14 of them down there?


----------



## hallowjak (Jan 7, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Aren't there like, 14 of them down there?



14 in the whole state? That sounds about right. And 13 of them are married.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2011)

hallowjak said:


> 14 in the whole state? That sounds about right. And 13 of them are married.



I'm having trouble reading this post.... did you just say "Wah wah wah boo hoo"?


----------



## hallowjak (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm having trouble reading this post.... did you just say "Wah wah wah boo hoo"?



No. I had a hard time articulating myself through the tears I'm crying. What I really said was, "It f***ing sucks." But thanks for the input!


----------



## yorrick brown (Jan 7, 2011)

Cocktails, maybe cook dinner together, lots of wine, a movie at home... Who needs to spend a ton of money out?


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 7, 2011)

yorrick brown said:


> Cocktails, maybe cook dinner together, lots of wine, a movie at home... Who needs to spend a ton of money out?


Love this.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 7, 2011)

Depending on the girl (depends on their attitude and whatnot) I'd go with the following:

1) Invite them over and cook a really nice dinner, but not something heavy. Or I would take them out to a decent restaurant, but definitely not a chain restaurant. Generally I would want to cook dinner for them, relax over some drinks in a comfortable home, etc.

*Note:* One of my favorite things to do is invite said lady over to my house about an hour or so before dinner, and when she arrives I will have a few things already laid out and waiting, but it looks like I was just too busy to do it. So I can get her involved with slicing some vegetables or something for just a few minutes. That way she feels like she was involved in the dinner and we get to be together in the kitchen.

2) After dinner, maybe head a to nice place to grab a few drinks. Then it's time to do something physical together, such as mini-golf, go play pool, walk along the pier at the beach, go to whatever event might be happening nearby, etc. Something that lets you interact with each other more than sitting around.

3) Play it by ear from this point. If I made it this far I am probably doing pretty good!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds good, Chaz.

I help my flatmate Giggles plan out a date a week or two ago. Cinema, Dinner at a place called "Dizzy Llamas" (the girl was born on National Llama day, and we held her a birthday party that involved llama songs), a ride on a ferris wheel and a walk.

Incidentally they're now officially Boyf and Girlf.

I should totally get a job as a PA.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds good, Chaz.
> 
> I help my flatmate _*Giggles*_ plan out a date a week or two ago. Cinema, Dinner at a place called "Dizzy Llamas" (the girl was born on National Llama day, and we held her a birthday party that involved llama songs), a ride on a ferris wheel and a walk.
> 
> ...







Giggles.






:blink: 
I guess if you can work with that, you should get a job as a PA.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 7, 2011)

BigChaz said:


> Depending on the girl (depends on their attitude and whatnot) I'd go with the following:
> 
> 1) Invite them over and cook a really nice dinner, but not something heavy. Or I would take them out to a decent restaurant, but definitely not a chain restaurant. Generally I would want to cook dinner for them, relax over some drinks in a comfortable home, etc.
> 
> ...



What time did you say to be there?:wubu:


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmm... hit the swap meet && salvage shop. There is a reason as to why these places but that is to be kept quiet. Speaking of it only ruins. Then go grab something to eat... nothing fancy. Maybe grab some stuff from the store && try to make each other a crazy awesome sanich at the park based on the specific items we picked out for ourselves. Then go feed some ducks... or birds of some sort while playing 21 questions && I spy.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 8, 2011)

easy!

invite her over around 9:30 pm (after my daughter is definately asleep). put on the pandora, mix up a couple of redbull and vodkas, chit chat/be awesome for an hour or two. once the buzz starts transitioning to drunk suggest we watch a movie. find a pirate stream of whatever's new. transition to the bed for comfortable movie watching (sorry, no couch). coitus. explain that she can't be here when my daughter wakes up. walk her out. 

and bam, perfect date!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 13, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well of course hit up every fast food restaurant in town, order everything off the menu and MAKE SURE HE CONSUMES every last bite
> 
> that's the *NORM* on these boards, first date wise*



So true. My actual first date with FemFATail was at the Hometown Buffet, where she was sufficiently impressed by my eating prowess that we had a second date at the Golden Corral. Good thing I was hungry that night! Dribbling gravy down the front of my shirt was a nice added touch, of course. It was so romantic when she mopped me up with a wet napkin, lingering over my belly shelf. Such a magical evening! :eat1:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 15, 2011)

i would just want dinner by candle-lite or a picnic or a walk in the park.as long as im with her is all that matters,or i could just do something she wants to do,im an open-book...whatever it is,i would perfer some one-on-one be involved.but the dinner and a movie thing works too.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I don't think anything can top Chicken Leg's FFA request the first time I met her; "Will you sit on me"?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

escapist said:


> Well I don't think anything can top Chicken Leg's FFA request the first time I met her; "Will you sit on me"?



"Will you sit on my face?"


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> "Will you sit on my face?"



To this day I'm not sure if thats what she meant. Sometimes I wonder now that I've seen some of the BBW porn where they do that with SSBBW's, um actually some of the SSBBW's on this board even.

Not something I truly recommend to an FFA to do unless you know the guy is open to trying just about anything, and he knows your request might sound a bit odd.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 15, 2011)

escapist said:


> To this day I'm not sure if thats what she meant. Sometimes I wonder now that I've seen some of the BBW porn where they do that with SSBBW's, um actually some of the SSBBW's on this board even.
> 
> Not something I truly recommend to an FFA to do unless you know the guy is open to trying just about anything, and he knows your request might sound a bit odd.



I'm pretty sure "sitting on my face" is a euphemism for oral sex.


----------



## escapist (Jan 15, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm pretty sure "sitting on my face" is a euphemism for oral sex.



Not when it comes to Super Sized persons. Apparently you haven't seen Squashing video's. Ask about it on the other side of the boards. I guess its pretty common with the FA/BBW-SSBBW crowed.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 16, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> So true. My actual first date with FemFATail was at the Hometown Buffet, where she was sufficiently impressed by my eating prowess that we had a second date at the Golden Corral. Good thing I was hungry that night! Dribbling gravy down the front of my shirt was a nice added touch, of course. It was so romantic when she mopped me up with a wet napkin, lingering over my belly shelf. Such a magical evening! :eat1:



It definitely was a magical evening. BB wear's his weight so well! Confidence, gentlemen, is a real FFA catcher!

And I was so blown away by his appetites. It made me want to explore all his other appetites as well! And his belly shelf is unparalleled!:bow:

Doesn't dribbled gravy count as an aphrodisiac?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 16, 2011)

FemFAtail said:


> Doesn't dribbled gravy count as an aphrodisiac?



NO. Heck No.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 16, 2011)

FemFAtail said:


> Doesn't dribbled gravy count as an aphrodisiac?





Sasquatch! said:


> NO. Heck No.




But asparagus certainly does!

...why are aphrodisiacs so seemingly arbitrary?


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 17, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> But asparagus certainly does!
> 
> ...why are aphrodisiacs so seemingly arbitrary?




Most likely because what is an aphrodisiac for some may not do it for others so they just have to keep coming up with more of them.


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 17, 2011)

I find that nudity is the best and most reliable aphrodisiac.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 17, 2011)

as crazy as this may sound,i find that cream cheese brownies are an aphrodisiac no joke.well atleast for me it was...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 18, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> as crazy as this may sound,i find that cream cheese brownies are an aphrodisiac no joke.well atleast for me it was...



Put some ice cream and chocolate syrup on top and FemFATail and I would definitely agree!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> Put some ice cream and chocolate syrup on top and FemFATail and I would definitely agree!




lol DONE!


----------



## JulieD (Jan 24, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> I find that nudity is the best and most reliable aphrodisiac.



you should post some nekkid pics and i will tell you if it works


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 24, 2011)

JulieD said:


> you should post some nekkid pics and i will tell you if it works



I'm naked under these clothes. Are you hot and bothered yet? 

Okay okay, I will post nakey pics soon. I need to do them properly so I can get one of these creepy and inappropriate PM's you cool Dims kids keep bragging about


----------



## JulieD (Jan 25, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> I'm naked under these clothes. Are you hot and bothered yet?
> 
> Okay okay, I will post nakey pics soon. I need to do them properly so I can get one of these creepy and inappropriate PM's you cool Dims kids keep bragging about



almost...the second you post nekkid, you will get creepy and inappropriate PMs...hell, i might even post 3 times about the same pics...makes it extra creepy :wubu::happy:


----------



## RJI (Jan 26, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I'd take him to see a movie at a local theater that has couches instead of seats. We'd spread out with our food and liquor (they have a liquor license) and I'd proceed to wrap my arms around him and bury myself in his side and pay no attention to the film. Afterwards, talking in a warm, quiet pub or cafe.



I wish we had a theatre like that!


----------



## cakeboy (Jan 26, 2011)

JulieD said:


> almost...the second you post nekkid, you will get creepy and inappropriate PMs...hell, i might even post 3 times about the same pics...makes it extra creepy :wubu::happy:



So maybe I should cut out the middleman and send them directly to you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 26, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> So maybe I should cut out the middleman and send them directly to you?



*only if i get a copy TOOOOOOOOO*

:smitten:


----------



## samuraiscott (Jan 26, 2011)

I would like to be somewhere I could look her in the eyes while I talk to her. Make her laugh and tell her stories. Try to get to know her; what she wants, what her goals are, what she likes. I really miss dating. Even when I was in a relationship I used to love to go out to dinner and hold her hand as we talked about whatever.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 27, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> So maybe I should cut out the middleman and send them directly to you?



YES! YES, YES, YES, and YES! and HELL YES!:happy::smitten:


----------



## Hole (Jan 27, 2011)

The traditional date...movie, dinner, walk on the beach, cuddling, some other sweet stuff depending on where we are in the relationship.


----------

